

Writing Room and Content Query API, ideas for reshaping Content Management - sadache
https://blog.prismic.io/Ux-QjgEAAGMGit8h/writing-room-and-content-query-api-a-different-approach-to-content-management

======
inthewoods
Yeah I've been thinking about this kind of an approach for a while - the idea
of making a content management system that is just a content store that is
accessed via API. Like it.

The largest obstacle for me to adopt such a system is that it requires me to
bet my company's content on your system being around. I've looked at, for
example, Webpop which is different but has some similar ideas - but I can't
get away from the fact that Webpop may or may not be around in a year, so
betting on it isn't something I would want to do.

That's what continues to push me to Wordpress and the like, although recently
I've been spending more time with static web generators like Harp and DocPad.
Those have a similar issue - my boss saying to me "Well, I know we can find
Wordpress developers, but will wevbe able to find a Harp developer?"

~~~
einrealist
It exists: Apache Jackrabbit + Apache Sling

I work with Adobe Experience Manager (former Day CQ) and the way the content
is managed is the best, I have experience with. Of course, it does not mean,
the product is perfect. But the concept feels right.

~~~
ccleve
Yes, it looks like the same idea as Jackrabbit / JCR. I hope they've done
their homework and understood the advantages and limitations of that API. I
always found it a pain to work with, and that's probably the reason it never
took off.

I really, really hope they succeed, but they've bitten off a difficult
problem. It's not hard to design a simple content management API. What's hard
is making it general enough to handle many situations without getting too
complex.

~~~
einrealist
Yes, the JCR spec is not easy to implement. But with a mature implementation,
you can create your CMS convention driven. Those conventions can be as narrow
as you need for a simple CMS. And when you want offer more, you are not
limited by the content repository but only by your conventions, which you can
widen at any time. I hope, more people will look to JCR as an option, because
it solves the content repository problem very well.

------
cliftonc
I've been playing with Prismic.io during this beta period and think it looks
like an awesome product with great potential, but I just can't bring myself to
actually use the writing side of it for any length of time.

Is there a way to turn off all the skeuomorphic design elements? Paper
background? Lots of sliding panels, it's really hard to navigate around and
very busy, even on a big screen. I think they need to completely cut it back
and simplify, and I'd use it in a heartbeat.

The API based separation is a good idea for real sites (vs blogs), I think it
will catch on and is a much better design than the all in one CMS design
behind things like Wordpress, Drupal or Ghost.

~~~
sadache
Thanks for the feedback, this is something we are actually working on. Keep
tuned :)

------
tootie
This feels like advertising.

------
notastartup
question about the screenshot here [https://prismic-
io.s3.amazonaws.com/wroom/6018bdb7cc0be70b68...](https://prismic-
io.s3.amazonaws.com/wroom/6018bdb7cc0be70b6876eff6a2d7f90411448e05.png)

what do you call that facebook-esque feed story? Is there an open source
template that one can use in their projects?

is it using yahoo's PureCSS?

~~~
rudyrigot
We call it the "activity". It exists in two different fashions: you can view
the one of the whole repository, or just focus on the one of a given document.

For your front-end, you can use absolutely everything you want! Open-source
template, or anything; I usually use Bootstrap3, because I'm a huge fan
myself. :)

And to answer your last question: we're not using Yahoo's PureCSS in the
writing-room.

